# Good gyms in Hania ?



## MSK324 (May 22, 2011)

Would anyone have any suggestions for a good gym in the Hania area, and/or towards West from Hania (I live in Stalos) ? I'm mainly looking for good equipment in the gym, plus group classes such as maybe body pump, spinning, yoga, different aerobics classes...? I'll be trying Energy this week but I'd love to have more places to check out...

Thanks


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Three you can check out:

- Adonis, Anagnostou Gogoni St.
- Skevakis, Markou Botsari St.
- near the Lidl at Chalepa

I don't know these personally, I found them online... not sure if they're what you're looking for but you wanted a few more options. Hope that's some help.


----------



## MSK324 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks very much, I'll definitely check these out !


----------

